# Brag for a Friend-New JH



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome!!! (and he's handsome!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's awesome!!! (and he's handsome!)


Thanks, Barb-I really do like the boy  And it didn't hurt that they had nice weather for their tests, unlike your experience!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's so handsome! Congrats to her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy! Congratulations to all- a JH is a true accomplishment.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Jill! Diane is so happy with this boy  I am waiting to hear how he did this weekend-he was entered in a WC test. It was supposed to be practice for his JH-who knew he would earn his JH so quickly!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a handsome boy. That's fantastic! I'm sure she is very proud of him.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! Jack has a Quailwood daddy too (Ch Quailwood Mountain Odessey), so that's very exciting "family" news!!! Guess is gorgeous! Love the AKC name for Oliver, also! Super cute


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job! Nice to see them git'er done!


----------

